# The Very Best of Tony Richards - horror, paranormal, SF, mystery - NOW ON KU



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Tony Richards began his career as a science fiction writer, before a series of his stories in the Pan and Fontana Books of Horror and The Fontana Book of Great Ghost Stories caught the public's attention. He has since been a contributor to Weird Tales, Cemetery Dance magazine, The 3rd Alternative, Black Static, The Magazine of Fantasy and Science Fiction, and numerous anthologies and smaller magazines. His first supernatural novel, The Harvest Bride, was shortlisted for the HWA Bram Stoker Award, and he has since published some twenty others.

He has continued to work in other genres as well, contributing to Isaac Asimov's SF Magazine and - very regularly - to Alfred Hitchcock's Mystery Magazine. His first crime novel, The Desert Keeps Its Dead, appeared in 2014, and a second - The Tribe - is now available from CD Publications He has penned enough short fiction to fill seven collections, and his third - Going Back - made the shortlist for the British Fantasy Awards. Stories of his have seen inclusion in The Mammoth Book of Best New Horror, Stephen Jones' Great Ghost Stories, and The Best of Cemetery Dance.

He keeps on writing to this day in a wide variety of styles, and his Raine's Landing supernatural thrillers have attracted a cult following. This book contains no less than 42 handpicked stories - horror, ghost, dark fantasy, crime, sf, fusion fiction, humor, and even paranormal romance - set in locations all over the world and representing the finest of his work.

This collection is available exclusively on Amazon Kindle.

_"An amazing voice" - James A. Moore, author.
"A master of the art," - Black Static magazine.
"Richards is a master" - Romantic Times Book Review.
"A hell of a writer, one of today's masters of dark fiction" - Horror World.
"An author at the height of his powers. He's every bit as good as the best you'd care to mention" - Amazon reviews.
"Man, this guy can write" - Ed Gorman, author.
"A terrific author. A unique and eloquent voice" - John Pelan, publisher.
"Once again, Richards confirms his superb storytelling skill" - SF Site.
"Tony Richards understands the balance that must be upheld between fantasy and reality. He has immediately established himself as a favorite in my mind" - Matt Molgaard, reviewer._


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many thanks for this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yep, this huge collection of my best short fiction is free for part of this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And is now NOT free, but at a very good price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

These are my personal favorite professionally published stories from 40 years of writing for magazines and anthologies.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All chosen by myself, but also based on reactions from editors and readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

These stories are available to read on KU, if you have it. But they're not exactly pricey if you don't.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that goes for almost all my work on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there is a LOT of that, also in a wide variety of genres.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Which goes for this collection as well ... mysteries and sf stories, as well as supernatural stuff and horror.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there are cross-genre stories into the bargain.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A good 2017 to everyone who uses KBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A lot of my full-length novels and longer story collections are on sale on Kindle at the moment. Take a look at the complete list via the link in my signature, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale of many of my Kindle eBooks is still on ... for a short while, anyway.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now you're drinking at the Last Chance Saloon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on my Kindle eBooks is almost at an end.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost, but not quite. Take advantage while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to continue the SPECIAL OFFER on many of my e-novels and longer collections for a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm recently back from a great week's vacation, and will be posting about it on Facebook before too much longer. Oh ... and I've decided to keep the Special Offer on my larger eBooks going for another while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And you can still get those offers going into August. Grab yourself some vacation reads.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

-And that will continue to be the case throughout this month.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my eBooks are currently at low prices, including my new crime novel THE TRIBE from CD Publishing.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now including this huge collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The low price on almost all my eBooks is still in place.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's still there going into October. Take advantage.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the SPECIAL OFFER on most of my self-published work continues. Almost all eBooks at 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to grab a couple. Why wait?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But how much longer will the special offer last? Not too much longer. Grab some copies while you can,


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to you all ... especially my readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a great selection of my short fiction available on Kindle. And most of it originally appeared in top-rank magazines and anthologies.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

the Special Offer on my self-published eBooks is still going this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on my full-length novels and long collections is finished. But they are still available for $2.99, and much of my shorter work stays at the minimum price -- 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my longer eBooks are on 99c Special Offer again. Why not check out the full list?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on much of my fiction continues this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And this week too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The SPECIAL OFFER on much of my work on Kindle continues. And the rest is at a good price too. The full list is below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my eBooks are on offer at the moment. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This is a huge collection. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This year, get some great fiction for terrific prices.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including this huge collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My best fiction, personally selected.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There is a Special Offer still in place on most of my Kindle eBooks. Check it out, readers!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There are more than forty top-class short stories in this huge collection. Check them out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do that.


----------



## Ruby Gilbert (Nov 13, 2020)

Your price is very nice and I would not like to buy some books, but this month I cannot afford to spend it.  Sorry, but I will recommend your proposal to my friends.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all of my eBooks are at a Special Offer Price right now, and this huge collection is just $2.99.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This huge collection in now available to read on Kindle Unlimited.

THE VERY BEST OF TONY RICHARDS


----------

